# 50's Windsor?



## Aluyasha (Sep 27, 2012)

So there is a bicycle I am thinking about buying but I do not know much about, I was hoping someone on the forum can give me some insight.
The ad said it is a 1955 Windsor bike. It looks to have a pedal brake with I have not seen much on Windsor. 
I know I cannot find out exactly what this bike is worth but I need some more info on it to be able to know how much I want to fight for this bike. 
Here are the photos the ad had:


----------



## rhenning (Sep 27, 2012)

It appears to me to be one of the Raleigh family of bikes.  They (Raleigh) had about a dozen different name brands in England and probably more in other countries beyond England.  It is worth what you and the seller settle on for the sale.  I have bought a nicer 3 speed versions of that bike for the $25 but that is just me.  Seeing where you are from it may be a Canadian built Raleigh.  Roger


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 27, 2012)

Raleigh made? No wonder I am drawn to it, I am a Raleigh person. lol
The thing is, I do not know what to offer. It was up on CL last night for $65. Then someone bought it, now it is this new owner I am talking to and he is asking $150. :/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks to me like a knock-off of a Raleigh, perhaps Canadian or Indian-made, maybe even Dutch.  The fenders are pretty crude in that they're stamped and don't have any rolling/fender ornament. The fork is pretty simple too, without any real shaping. It's also a single speed with no grip brakes. That would all be par for an Indian-made knock off. The foot brake is sort of a Dutch element in there as well. Do the drop outs face front or rear? I would tend to lean towards Indian-made if they face rear, but even that is still somewhat of a guess.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 27, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> Looks to me like a knock-off of a Raleigh, perhaps Canadian or Indian-made, maybe even Dutch.  The fenders are pretty crude in that they're stamped and don't have any rolling/fender ornament. The fork is pretty simple too, without any real shaping. It's also a single speed with no grip brakes. That would all be par for an Indian-made knock off. The foot brake is sort of a Dutch element in there as well. Do the drop outs face front or rear? I would tend to lean towards Indian-made if they face rear, but even that is still somewhat of a guess.




Not sure on the dropouts, these are the only pictures he sent me. They look rear facing to me. :/


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2012)

Aluyasha said:


> Raleigh made? No wonder I am drawn to it, I am a Raleigh person. lol
> The thing is, I do not know what to offer. It was up on CL last night for $65. Then someone bought it, now it is this new owner I am talking to and he is asking $150. :/




Pass at $150, that's way high. You can get a nice full Raleigh for that or less.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 27, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> Pass at $150, that's way high. You can get a nice full Raleigh for that or less.




Yeah I am going to pass. lol
And I have got better bikes for less. I got a 64 Phillips in amazing condition for $10 and recently a 70 Raleigh Sports that looks brand new for $50.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 27, 2012)

If that were a Canadian made Raleigh I guarantee you those fenders would look much different. Here is what a Canadian Raleigh looked like in 1959.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2012)

OldRider said:


> If that were a Canadian made Raleigh I guarantee you those fenders would look much different. Here is what a Canadian Raleigh looked like in 1959.




Yes, it definitely does not look much like a Raleigh product, but more like a lower end brand copying Raleigh-type features. The more I look at it, the more it looks Indian-made to me.

Edit:
http://threespeedmania.wordpress.com/category/windsor-bicycle/

Apparently there was a Windsor bicycle originating in India, complete with that same chainring. These are rodbrake roadsters, but perhaps the same company.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 28, 2012)

Just thought this was funny. So I turned down buying the Windsor, now it is up on my local CL for $300. And he is claiming he found it. lol
http://spokane.craigslist.org/bik/3302383275.html


----------

